# Fishing dock at Lake Pee Wee



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

Took this pic at the local fishing dock right before I left. It's about 1.5 miles from my house so I got home from work, grabbed my gear and headed there. Didn't get any bites, but was really surprised by the water level. About 2 weeks ago the water level was about 1.5 ft below the dock boards. We've had so much rain that the water level now is about 4" below the boards now, and going over the spillway. I was sitting on some steps when I took the pic. The dock is about 50' long, and Lake Pee Wee is 360 acres. This is the lake I launch at about 98% of the time.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice picture Mr. Waterwings


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice pic. Caught the sky at just the right time.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

Thats a nice pic. Over here where I live, I pulled into my driveway, Put the Truck in park, Pulled the key out and my truck slid down the driveway about 5 feet. :shock: 

I dont mind the snow, I hate the Ice.


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

wow jim and sweet pic it looks warm but im sure its not in the pic


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by Jim


> I pulled into my driveway, Put the Truck in park, Pulled the key out and my truck slid down the driveway about 5 feet.


You're suppose to bring the truck to a complete stop using the brakes.......... 

BEFORE you put the truck in park, Jim.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't care much for snow, but really despise ice. Getting in my driveway can tricky in the winter, cause if you slip there's a nasty ditch on both sides of it. One winter I couldn't get into my drive the correct way due to ice and snow, so I put the truck in 4wd and went across the neighbors yard to apporach my drive from a different angle, and it worked. Neighbor didn't mind because I asked her while she was in the truck with us, lol. 


Thanks for the compliments on the pic. Here's the one I took right before I got in my truck to leave: It's the spillway, which is to the left of the dock in the above pic.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 17, 2007)

Lucky you, I wish I had some open water to fish. I got home from college yesterday and took a drive today and found no open water other than streams and rivers. Looks like I'm gonna have to break out the trout gear, and maybe even hope for a wintering smallie.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

Hope you catch a bunch! 

This past Saturday I'm bettin' no one was on that dock. Rained all day with winds gusting to 23mph, temp was 20 degrees with the wind chill. Today was a fluke I think, as the temp hit 43, but there was no wind thank goodness, or I would've been in the house, lol.


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice photo!

I'm hoping for some warm weather soon or a bigger heater for the garage need to get back on track for my boat project. I won't be able to do safety foam until spring at this winter temp!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 18, 2007)

pbw said:


> Nice photo!
> 
> I'm hoping for some warm weather soon or a bigger heater for the garage need to get back on track for my boat project. I won't be able to do safety foam until spring at this winter temp!



I understand that. It was 30 degrees in my garage yesterday. :shock:


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

wow that stinks


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

On the way home from shopping this afternoon I stopped by the lake to checkout the water level (it's raining here again). Gettin' close to the top of dock:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, took 'em with my phone camera  . I hope the water is that high when Spring rolls around


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

what kind of phone those came out sweet mine are bad quality


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

It's a MotoRazr model that I've had for about a year. I take a pic, email it to my house, then resize it using a photo program. Occasionally I'll click on the "Instant Fix" feature in the photo program, but usually it takes decent pics that I only need to resize. Now if it also had a built-in flash...hmmm :-k


----------



## shamoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Mr. Waterwings, I love the name of that lake--PeeWee. Theres a lake west of me that is for kids only, adults can supervise their kids fishing, this lake has a cool name also, Lake Fishigan.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Waterwings, I love the name of that lake--PeeWee. Theres a lake west of me that is for kids only, adults can supervise their kids fishing, this lake has a cool name also, Lake Fishigan.



It is a strange name. I have no idea why it's named Pee Wee, but it is 360 acres large. If you go to the Frappr Map and click on my location, you can see the shape of it. It's also fairly shallow, except for a section that goes to about 23' deep. This past summer when the water was down we could be 30'-40' out from the bank and still be in 1' of water.  

I like that name Lake Fishigan!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr. Waterwings, thats a decent size lake, and with that 23' section, sweet! Ever just fish that deep part? I mean really put some time into it, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 24, 2007)

ye, we usually hit the deep part on the way back to the dock, but have purposely fished it at the beginning the day (early AM). Never seems to be anything hanging-out there for some weird reason. Most of the [very few] catches come from the small coves and along the banks at Pee Wee.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 24, 2007)

The mystery of the great PEE WEE, maybe in the summer, mid-day, those slobs will be hanging deep, 1/4 oz. bullet weight, 10 to 12" bad boy worm, on a slow drag, who knows.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 24, 2007)

shamoo said:


> The mystery of the great PEE WEE, maybe in the summer, mid-day, those slobs will be hanging deep, 1/4 oz. bullet weight, 10 to 12" bad boy worm, on a slow drag, who knows.



Will certainly give it a shot


----------

